# Armor Group????



## DFKlein (Apr 22, 2012)

Anyone heard of Armor Group (part of Wackenhut Services, Incorporated)?

They have ads for EMT's for Afghanistan,


----------



## MMiz (Apr 22, 2012)

It looks like they're EMT-Paramedic positions with pretty hefty requirements.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks like you will be security as well as Paramedic.  If read correctly need combat experience.


----------



## DFKlein (Apr 22, 2012)

I have the combat experiense (5 yrs Spec Ops) going to start EMT school next week and looking for start dates for paramedic school. Also looking for locations for tactical training and critical care training to make me more appealing for companies and agencies


----------



## MMiz (Apr 22, 2012)

DFKlein said:


> I have the combat experiense (5 yrs Spec Ops) going to start EMT school next week and looking for start dates for paramedic school. Also looking for locations for tactical training and critical care training to make me more appealing for companies and agencies


Though I don't have any personal experience, over the years I've found that these places tend to want 3-5 years of Paramedic experience in an urban environment.  Good luck!


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 22, 2012)

Google Armor Group, Google Embassies in Afghan and Armor and then run far far away.

The contracting world is a delicate dance as you will find heaps of people/companies who misrepresent left and right...there is a lot of bad business.

The response was accurate, you will indeed need several years experience as a medic before most these places will even look at you. You do have one advantage others typically do not. If you are indeed SOF, there are always ways to get in somewhere.

I encourage you to go to socnet.com, submit your credentials in private for verification and then you will have all the support you need for employment anywhere in the world.


----------

